# OTEK FS-500 driver.....



## Timikin (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've got an Otek FS-500 negative film scanner, but alas I have lost the installation driver disc!!! So I can't use it atm.....

Can anyone help with another copy of info on where I can get one.

Thanks heaps.

T


----------



## EddyCatt (Sep 16, 2009)

i have this same scanner, but it has installed correctly but i just cant seem to get it to work...it just doesn't want to scan the negatives...the light are on but nobody is home.....*HELP!!!!!*


----------



## Timikin (Sep 10, 2009)

So do you have the install disc???

Any chance of you making a copy & e-mailing it to me?

Would be MUCH appreciated


----------



## Timikin (Sep 10, 2009)

So do you have the install disc???

Any chance of you making a copy & e-mailing it to me?

Would be MUCH appreciated


----------



## Fussy (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, I have installed both Photo Impression 6 and Otek Scanner. The computer recognises the scanner fine (after finding a different port) and seems to calibrate when asked. BUT - always a BUT - after placing slide or photo into scanner no image appears on the monitor at all. Have tried opening scanner thru My Computer and also on Adobe but still no image to copy!! Help please! Will be returning it ASAP if I don't get it working soon.


----------

